

CareCloud Raises $20 Million in Series B - mikecuesta
http://www.forbes.com/sites/zinamoukheiber/2013/06/18/carecloud-raises-20-million-in-crowded-market-for-electronic-health-records/

======
will_brown
Very happy to see a Miami start-up tackling such an important space.

------
tmandarano
Congratulations to Albert and the rest of the team.

